# Jig for bandsaw dovetails



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's the jig I made for doing dovetails on the bandsaw. The jig is comprised of two parts, each with a fence. The wood to be dovetailed rides on the fence in the x direction and angled sled rides on the second fence in the y direction. It works pretty good. I will post dovetail results later.
Don


----------

